# 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: Happy New Year!



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

> What better way to kick off 2019 than with the return of John Cena? What does the 16-time World Champion have planned for the blue brand? Find out on the first SmackDown LIVE of the new year, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*How will Rusev's reign as United States Champion begin?*​


> Last week was a Merry Christmas and the happiest Rusev Day, as The Bulgarian Brute defeated Shinsuke Nakamura to win the United States Championship.
> 
> How will Rusev celebrate this momentous occasion? Find out on the first SmackDown LIVE of 2019, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*John Cena returns to kick off 2019*​


> What better way to kick off the new year than with John Cena?
> 
> One of “Mr. McMahon-ta Claus’s” gifts to the WWE Universe on the Christmas Eve edition of Raw was the return of the 16-time World Champion, to both the red and blue brands. Cena’s first appearance will come on the New Year’s Day edition of SmackDown LIVE. As Team Blue gets ready to kick off 2019, how will the presence of one of the greatest Superstars in WWE history effect things?











*Don't miss The New Day's New Year's Celebration*​


> It wouldn’t be New Year’s Day with out a celebration. Thankfully, The New Day is here to throw a party worthy of 2019.
> 
> There’s sure to be plenty of pancakes at The New Day’s New Year Celebration, but what else will Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods & Big E have planned for the WWE Universe?











*What will be the fallout of AJ Styles’ attack of Mr. McMahon?*​


> On Christmas night, Mr. McMahon demanded to see the animal inside AJ Styles, wanting to know who the “real” AJ Styels is. Mr. McMahon went so far as to slap The Phenomenal One after questioning why Styles was letting others compete in the house he built.
> 
> The WWE Chairman got his wish, as Styles floored Mr. McMahon with a right hand before letting out a primal rage. As officials checked on him, Mr. McMahon said he was OK, as a smile crept across his face.
> 
> Why did Mr. McMahon choose to enrage AJ Styles? Will there be any fallout for The Phenomenal One’s attack on the WWE Chairman?











What’s next for The Miz & Shane McMahon?[/b]​


> The Miz made an impassioned plea to Shane McMahon on a Christmas night edition of “Miz TV,” one last time asking Shane-O-Mac to join forces with him to be come “the best tag team in the world.”
> 
> The A-Lister’s passionate speech apparently connected with Shane, as he agreed to team up with Miz, though he gave him one warning: “You better not screw me, or there’s going to be major consequences.”
> 
> Now that the “co-besties” are officially teaming up, what’s next for this brand-new tag team? Find out on the New Year’s Day edition of SmackDown LIVE, Tuesday at 8/7 C on USA Network!





Spoiler



* The New Day kick off the show with their New Year's Celebration. Big E, Xavier Woods and Kofi Kingston all cut promos and announce their spots in the Royal Rumble match

* Samoa Joe defeated Jeff Hardy by submission. Joe won with the Coquina Clutch. Joe earned a spot in the Fatal 5 Way main event with AJ Styles, Rey Mysterio, Randy Orton and Mustafa Ali

* Backstage segment with AJ Styles, Vince McMahon and Shane McMahon. AJ tells Vince he will see the real AJ Styles tonight. AJ then threatens Vince, causing an intense stand-off between Shane and AJ. Shane asks Vince if he really wants to see the real AJ Styles, and Vince laughs, then replies that he does

* WWE United States Champion Rusev and Lana are out for his championship celebration. Shinsuke Nakamura attacks from behind and Lana jumps on his back. Nakamura superkicks Rusev and injures Lana in the process. Nakamura then hits Rusev with a Kinshasa. Nakamura leaves while Rusev and Lana are laid out in the ring

* Sonya Deville defeated Naomi. It was really confusing how they did this. They came out to Rose's music and it looked like she was wrestling Naomi but she backed out. The match started when Rose distracted Naomi and Deville hit her from behind. Deville later won with a Spinebuster. Rose distracted Naomi by showing a photo of herself on the big screen, saying she sent it to Jimmy Uso earlier. It was a photo of Rose wearing just a towel

* Backstage segments with Randy Orton and Mustafa Ali are shown, with them talking about tonight's main event

* John Cena comes to the ring for a promo. Cena issues an open challenge but Becky Lynch interrupts and tells him that she's the new man around WWE, and she's taking his place. Andrade "Cien" Almas and Zelina Vega interrupt. Vega talks trash to Becky and Cena. Cena challenges Vega and Almas to a tag team match, and they accept

* Becky Lynch and John Cena defeated Zelina Vega and Andrade "Cien" Almas. Cena hit his signature moves on Almas but Becky tossed Cena out of the ring and made Vega submit to the Dis-Arm-Her for the win

* Backstage segment with Shane McMahon and The Miz talking about how they dress for their new tag team

* Backstage segment with Triple H, SmackDown Women's Champion Asuka, Carmella, Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair on who will be the next #1 contender to Asuka's title. The challenger will be determined at a later date

* AJ Styles won a Royal Rumble title shot from WWE Champion Daniel Bryan by winning a Fatal 5 Way over Mustafa Ali, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio and Samoa Joe. AJ pinned Orton after a 619 from Mysterio that saw Joe grab Rey before he could get the pin, crashing him to the outside of the ring. AJ then hit a springboard 450 splash for the pin on Orton to win the main event

https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2018/12/live-spoilers-for-next-week-wwe-smackdown-649307/


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Naomi vs. Mandy Rose. Sonya DeVille steps in and will face Naomi instead. Sonya picks up the wins after Mandy gets on a mic and says she sexted Jimmy Uso today.

* Backstage segments with Randy Orton and Mustafa Ali are shown, with them talking about tonight's main event

* John Cena comes out and cuts a promo but is interrupted by Becky Lynch.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Almas and Vega interrupted the promo. Guess that's a way to set up a mixed tag or something?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Looks like they're continuing with the AJ-Vince story :banderas


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

*John Cena comes out to a huge reaction but is interrupted by Becky Lynch. Becky says she wasn’t going to just take Charlotte off the poster but she is taking John off the posters now. Becky said if Cena has a problem with that, Nikki Bella wont be the only one to drop him this year.

After this Zelina and Almas came out as Reil already posted


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think Ali or Rey will win it.

AJ may take the pin to give them credibility and further his story.

If he gets taken out by another nut shot :lmao

Wow, did they really have Becky imply she was going to drop Cena :lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Becky submits Vega with the armbar. Becky attacks Cena after the match 

:beckylol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Like I said, the men are betas. 

Including Cena now apparently who has a female wrestler imply they can drop him and actually follows through with it :lol

The men cannot lay hands on women in the company (rightly so, it's not acceptable), but it doesn't stop the company from having the men sell for them.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Rey will probably win the Fatal 5 way.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Even Flow said:


> Rey will probably win the Fatal 5 way.


 Rey or Ali.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

More detail on the Cena and Becky part after the match

*John then tries to shake Becky’s hand after the match outside of the ring but Becky wasn’t having it and mocked Cena’s “You can’t see me” hand gesture.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Ace said:


> Rey or Ali.


They could possibly go with Ali again.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Saw this on twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079204764443951104
:beckylol

I hope it's AJ or Rey. Really don't want Bryan facing a guy who couldn't even touch the 205 title.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

*Shane McMahon and Miz segment about how they dress.(This was a backstage segment)

*Fatal 5-Way for the opportunity to challenge Daniel Bryan at The Royal Rumble: Samoa Joe vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Mustafa Ali vs. AJ Styles.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

I wonder how much time the main is getting.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Enough with Miz & Shane already fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Becky burying the burier in chief. The Man came round for John Cena. :beckylol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Ace said:


> I wonder how much time the main is getting.


Probably around 20mins including ads.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Can this be an end to any silly conspiracy theories that WWE secretly hates Becky and plans to bury her before Wrestlemania? In the last three weeks she's been involved with both Vince and Cena, making the latter look like a bitch.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Backstage segment involving Triple H and Asuka. He asks who she wants to face, she says anyone. Charlotte, Becky, and Carmella all want to face Asuka.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

edit: nevermind lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Ace said:


> I wonder how much time the main is getting.


Is it the main though? One would assume Cena & Becky is the top of the 2nd hour segment. No Bryan, Asuka or Charlotte yet either. I assume Bryan will be out there for the 5-way though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Is it the main though? One would assume Cena & Becky is the top of the 2nd hour segment. No Bryan, Asuka or Charlotte yet either. I assume Bryan will be out there for the 5-way though.


 It's what reports are calling the main.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Is it the main though? One would assume Cena & Becky is the top of the 2nd hour segment. No Bryan, Asuka or Charlotte yet either. I assume Bryan will be out there for the 5-way though.


The Fatal 5 way will be the main event, especially since Joe already had to qualify earlier against Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079209721058508800


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Forgot this was going on but the vid of Becky roasting dollar store Mark Wahlberg popped up on my Twitter.

That segment looks must watch when it airs, Becky is outstanding :clap


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Hopefully Bryan is on the show.

Why is Becky still going for the SD belt? Leave that bum belt behind. You're better than that Becky.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079198633629753344
So apparently Mandy and Naomi were to have a match, it got switched to Sonya vs. Naomi, Mandy got on the mic and said she sent the pic in the tweet to Jimmy, Sonya wins.

If only this were the Attitude Era. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ thrown through the table by Joe?

AJ wins lol?

Wtf is that?

Pinned Orton, so he's not going to be in the Rumble and will likely feud with Orton. He might cost him the match.

I was looking forward to seeing something new outside another championship match fpalm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

I was trying to figure out what was next for Orton, as it didn't look like he'd continue with Mysterio.

AJ/Orton feud sounds good to me. Have Orton cost AJ the title at the Rumble?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Ace said:


> AJ wins lol?
> 
> Wtf is that?
> 
> ...


Orton is AJ's long rumoured Mania opponent. He could still be in the Rumble, assuming he loses to Bryan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Smackdown is so far my favorite between Raw and itself. Smackdown seems to entertain with good matches and talent while Raw is pretty stale and boring. Just my two cents!!

So Becky made Cena and his shaggy lame hair look like a bitch tonight? :lol

AJ and Orton again? Yawnn...i would hope they turn Joe face, give him something new to do.

So where does this put Bryan again?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Chan Hung said:


> So Becky made Cena and his shaggy lame hair look like a bitch tonight? :lol
> 
> AJ and Orton again? Yawnn...i would hope they turn Joe face, give him something new to do.
> 
> So where does this put Bryan again?


Not surprised he gave her the rub. Cena is a big fan of The Man. But who isn't right?

Again? They've never feuded.

He's facing AJ.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

They wasted roasting Cena on Lynch and that trash line :mj4

:mj2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Orton will probably cost AJ the match, AJ will cause him to get eliminated in the Rumble.

I really wanted something new for AJ, not another nothing match which will have fuckery and is predictable. That was his entire 2018 and he's going to start his 2019 with the same fucking shit fpalm


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Carmella in the title picture even though she's confirmed #30 in the Rumble, stellar writing as always from WWE.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Dibil13 said:


> Carmella in the title picture even though she's confirmed #30 in the Rumble, stellar writing as always from WWE.


In regards to the Asuka segment, this was posted elsewhere, but I can see WWE giving Carmella a title shot, and having Asuka destroy her in a short match. Which would also provide the added bonus of being able to write Carmella out of the #30 spot in the Rumble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Bryan/AJ can be a legit 5 star match based on their TLC performance.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Even Flow said:


>


John Cena's hair looks ridiculous


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



prosperwithdeen said:


> John Cena's hair looks ridiculous


It totally does.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Dibil13 said:


> Carmella in the title picture even though she's confirmed #30 in the Rumble, stellar writing as always from WWE.


Reigns did that last year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Now Orton knows how it feels like :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079212412140744704


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Reigns did that last year.


Honestly I wouldn't be shocked if Carmella gets the shot, gets destroyed and then can't be in the Rumble.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Reil said:


> Honestly I wouldn't be shocked if Carmella gets the shot, gets destroyed and then can't be in the Rumble.


That sounds like an Asuka heel turn though. I can't see them turning her any time soon. It'll probably be Becky and Ronda or Charlotte will screw her. Carmella being in does seem random though, so maybe it will be her.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> That sounds like an Asuka heel turn though. I can't see them turning her any time soon. It'll probably be Becky and Ronda or Charlotte will screw her.


Don't think so. Asuka destroying Carmella wouldn't really be seen as a heel move by the audience most likely. People likely remember the awful Carmella/Asuka feud, and would back Asuka no matter what she would do to her (Carmella).


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

AJ vs. Bryan again at the Rumble then huh? On one hand if they're going in a new direction with him then he should still look strong. And even competing in this match, he can still be in the Rumble later. But I really wanted him to just be in the Rumble and have a marathon type performance.

But still, these 2 battling in a big stadium show after their matches on SD and at TLC still sounds good. Just wanted something a little different I guess.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



TD Stinger said:


> AJ vs. Bryan again at the Rumble then huh? On one hand if they're going in a new direction with him then he should still look strong. And even competing in this match, he can still be in the Rumble later. But I really wanted him to just be in the Rumble and have a marathon type performance.
> 
> But still, these 2 battling in a big stadium show after their matches on SD and at TLC still sounds good. Just wanted something a little different I guess.


 It makes the Rumble really easy to call.

The field is basically Seth and Drew.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Not surprised he gave her the rub. Cena is a big fan of The Man. *But who isn't right?*.


Me

The IIconics the only women that won't be appearing on next week's show :fuckthis

Don't tell is gonna get any better when the tag titles debut, because it won't :Vinve2


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Reil said:


> Don't think so. Asuka destroying Carmella wouldn't really be seen as a heel move by the audience most likely. People likely remember the awful Carmella/Asuka feud, and would back Asuka no matter what she would do to her (Carmella).


I remember it, I don't think WWE do though haha.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

I got my Bryan vs AJ title defense at the Rumble. :dance :yes


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I remember it, I don't think WWE do though haha.


Considering they had Carmella in that discussion, it will likely be brought up. The huge caveat though is that kayfabe wise, Carmella had an assist from James Ellsworth in her matches against Asuka. That won't be the case at the Royal Rumble.

I mean they could have R-Truth out there, but it wouldn't be shocking if she just murdered him as well, and free up the mens spot as well.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

They go too far with the women btfo'ing male wrestlers. Ellsworth being the exception since he's a joke. I would've had Becky be the one to hit/slap Vince last week for admonishing her the week before. 

I'd rather have AJ face Brock at WM than Orton but I'm interested to see how their feud would play out. Maybe Orton will actually put effort in for once since he's gone on record praising AJ many times.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Well there goes all the interest I had in the mens rumble.

Seth was a strong favorite to win, but now there's like literally 0 chance of him losing now. AJ was an outsider, but when you take him out of it, you're left with Drew (not over), Orton (wont win and is likely to feud with AJ) and Cena (no explanation needed :lol). The field is just too weak with AJ, Braun and Roman out and Dean and Balor buried.

It's hard to invest into a match like it when you know the result from the start, Rumbles are boring as to me, but to know the result before hand. Ugh. Pass.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



THE MAN said:


> I got my Bryan vs AJ title defense at the Rumble. :dance :yes


Thank god it's not Ali.

No Bryan on SD?

:sadbecky

I guess The Man murking Cena is the only segment to bother watching.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



TD Stinger said:


> AJ vs. Bryan again at the Rumble then huh? On one hand if they're going in a new direction with him then he should still look strong. And even competing in this match, he can still be in the Rumble later. But I really wanted him to just be in the Rumble and have a marathon type performance.
> 
> But still, these 2 battling in a big stadium show after their matches on SD and at TLC still sounds good. Just wanted something a little different I guess.


:mj2 My dreams of AJ ironmaning it, and then going on to challenge and beat Brock have been dashed by this cancer of a company. 

I assume Orton will cost AJ the match against Bryan, and then AJ will attack Orton in the Rumble to kickoff a feud no one actually wants. My only hope is that AJ beats the fuck out of R-Truth, takes his places and wins, but I don't get what I want. 

:mj2 :imout


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

So they're not doing Becky/Asuka at the rumble? They're such pussies. Asuka going over would do so much for her and take very little away from Becky. Becky going over Ronda at WM would make her eclipse everyone else on the roster in terms of credibility anyway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

AJ beats Bryan who then enters the Rumble and wins. :bryan


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Donnie said:


> :mj2 My dreams of AJ ironmaning it, and then going on to challenge and beat Brock have been dashed by this cancer of a company.
> 
> I assume Orton will cost AJ the match against Bryan, and then AJ will attack Orton in the Rumble to kickoff a feud no one actually wants. My only hope is that AJ beats the fuck out of R-Truth, takes his places and wins, but I don't get what I want.
> 
> :mj2 :imout


 I really have no clue with all this Vince stuff now, I thought it was leading to something in the Rumble. But he's going to be in another fuck match for the another RR (last year it was a handicap match that opened, this year another title match which everyone will be waiting for the fuckery/Orton).

Aj would have literally been better off if he took the pin, but AJ fans can't have nice things. All we get are fuck finishes and midcard matches over and over again. 

AJ's 2018 is going to continue into 2019 even after he dropped the world title fpalm


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Reil said:


> Considering they had Carmella in that discussion, it will likely be brought up. The huge caveat though is that kayfabe wise, Carmella had an assist from James Ellsworth in her matches against Asuka. That won't be the case at the Royal Rumble.
> 
> I mean they could have R-Truth out there, but it wouldn't be shocking if she just murdered him as well, and free up the mens spot as well.


Carmella is the only one they will let Asuka beat clean I guess. I assume they will do a triple threat next week for the title shot. They could do the gimmick where Ronda's music hits and Carmella gets a roll-up win. I guess we'll have to wait and see. I still think Becky, just because that was the original plan.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Donnie said:


> :mj2 My dreams of AJ ironmaning it, and then going on to challenge and beat Brock have been dashed by this cancer of a company.
> 
> I assume Orton will cost AJ the match against Bryan, and then AJ will attack Orton in the Rumble to kickoff a feud no one actually wants. My only hope is that AJ beats the fuck out of R-Truth, takes his places and wins, but I don't get what I want.
> 
> :mj2 :imout


Yes Donnie, how dare they not book what you want. The bastards. You will get your Soccer Mom vs. Psycho Dad match and you will like it damn it.

Joking aside I wouldn't look to far into AJ pinning Orton yet. Sure it could lead to something. But it wouldn't be the first time fans looked to far into something. An example of that? Well, everyone assumed Ali would get a title shot after pinning Bryan a couple weeks ago but that apparently isn't happening.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So much for getting automatic rematches, now they'll just have a match in between to extend feuds.

New era, same fucking bullshit.

This will be the 4th match these two have had in the last !2 months fpalm

Learn to not drag shit out, Bryan won clean it's time for him to get new challengers e.g. Rey or Ali.

No wonder why the whole division is so dead with incompetent booking like this.



Sting479 said:


> So AJ isn't going to be in the Rumble? They wasted Cena's return with becky? Becky actually threw Cena out of the ring? Wow. This product is seriously sick right now. I know FOX is in desperate need of live programming but one has to wonder how the next year or two is going to play out. Horrible show.


 Set up another predictable world title match which will end with fuckery - check

Continued to make their men look like betas - check

Ruined all suspense in the Rumble and weakened the field - check

Seth has got it won 100%. It wont matter who is there with Seth in the end because we know he's winning, at least with AJ there was that small chance he could win to make you interested.

This is why no one wants to watch this shit anymore. AJ is a fan favorite, but no way he should be winning this match. He should have put over Rey or Ali here to give them credibility and further his own storyline with Vince.

You can say I'm over reacting all you like, but just wait till the RR when AJ and Bryan go 20 mins before they do another fuck finish to ruin the match and make the whole month pointless. There's going to be no classic match when your finish is going to either be Bryan kicking AJ in the balls again or Orton running out and RKOing AJ and everyone is sitting and waiting for the fuckery to ensue.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



TD Stinger said:


> *Yes Donnie, how dare they not book what you want. The bastards.* You will get your Soccer Mom vs. Psycho Dad match and you will like it damn it.
> 
> Joking aside I wouldn't look to far into AJ pinning Orton yet. Sure it could lead to something. But it wouldn't be the first time fans looked to far into something. An example of that? Well, everyone assumed Ali would get a title shot after pinning Bryan a couple weeks ago but that apparently isn't happening.


I KNOW RIGHT! :armfold 

As much as I'd love to have your optimism about AJ/Orton possibly not happening at Mania. The fact this has bee rumoured for a while, now with AJ feuding with Vince and by extension the entire fucking family, tells me they're going recruit their favourite cocaine snorting snake man lovechild to exact revenge on AJ at Mania:mj2 

Can't wait for them to have a 15 minute opener at Mania that ends with the Forearm being countered into the RKO, a move NO ONE saw coming :eyeroll


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Sting479 said:


> I liked their TLC match finish since it was basically a close call and could have went either way. I would have put AJ in the Rumble regardless if he was going to win or not, like you said Seth all but confirmed now. This major shake up screams late wcw and Dixie Carter tna shake ups. Are they really treating becky like the next big thing just because smarks cheer her? WOW.


 Good thing is I'm saving $10 this month :rusevyes

Nothing on this card interests me and it's all predictable.

Brock
Bryan
Seth
Becky

That's all the 4 biggest matches in the card a lock, including both Royal Rumbles.

The quality of these matches is going to range from poor to good, but the predictable finishes and winners make it really dull IMO.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Orton traded wins and losses with Jeff then lost his feud with Rey so it'd be weird to see him move onto AJ right now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Orton traded wins and losses with Jeff then lost his feud with Rey so it'd be weird to see him move onto AJ right now.


 Do you think this company thinks anything through? Watched enough to know it's incompetence.

They tried to make themselves and the company the draw and look at where they are now.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

It was pretty obvious Styles was going to face Bryan at the Rumble for the title. No way this feud was ending after TLC.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Sting479 said:


> So AJ isn't going to be in the Rumble?* They wasted Cena's return with becky? *Becky actually threw Cena out of the ring? Wow. This product is seriously sick right now. I know FOX is in desperate need of live programming but one has to wonder how the next year or two is going to play out. Horrible show.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079202788121427968Just giving the people what they want.

:becky


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Donnie said:


> I KNOW RIGHT! :armfold
> 
> As much as I'd love to have your optimism about AJ/Orton possibly not happening at Mania. The fact this has bee rumoured for a while, now with AJ feuding with Vince and by extension the entire fucking family, tells me they're going recruit their favourite cocaine snorting snake man lovechild to exact revenge on AJ at Mania:mj2
> 
> Can't wait for them to have a 15 minute opener at Mania that ends with the Forearm being countered into the RKO, a move NO ONE saw coming :eyeroll


It's not so much optimism. I'm fine if the match happens. I'm just saying fans shouldn't jump to conclusions yet on what could just as easily be a coincidence. And as far as the McMahons "recruiting" Orton, I don't see that. Vince is trying to coerce this side the dark side out of AJ. In a weird way he's working with AJ. Think of it like this:










AJ is Kronk. Vince is The Devil. And the Angel? I don't know, Wendy? Christopher Daniels? Whoever.

If Orton does get involved with AJ, there will probably be a scene where Vince convinces AJ to destroy Orton.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



TD Stinger said:


> It's not so much optimism. I'm fine if the match happens. I'm just saying fans shouldn't jump to conclusions yet on what could just as easily be a coincidence. And as far as the McMahons "recruiting" Orton, I don't see that. Vince is trying to coerce this side the dark side out of AJ. In a weird way he's working with AJ. Think of it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Forget that, they could still have done that after RR. But why the hell did they feel the need to kill the RR tonight by keeping one of the favorites and top stars out of it?

Roman is out, Braun is in a title match and AJ is in a title match. Dean is dead, he's not going to be a challenger. Cena has gone Hollywood and Orton isn't winning another Rumble anytime soon. Sure AJ and Braun can still be in it, but it kills all chance they had of winning it by having them in world championship matches earlier in the night.

That leaves Rollins to run through a weak field with a not over Drew his biggest obstacle.

Not only that, they're going to do another WWE Championship match with a fuck finish. They could have jsut given fans a great filler match against Rey or Ali, but no. Let's do AJ-Bryan again for the 10th time in 2 months to push how rematch clauses are dead...

It's not like title matches are the draw of the show either, these are filler defenses with the champion unlikely to change. It didn't matter what the WWE Championship or UC matches were because people were watching for the Royal Rumble.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Not to put Ace and Donnie on suicide watch but imagine AJ/Orton vs Shane/Miz at mania. :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Not to put Ace and Donnie on suicide watch but imagine AJ/Orton vs Shane/Miz at mania. :lmao


 I don't mind the Orton match, my problem is the story and booking. They killed the Rumble for me tonight. Everything is predictable and they're going to ruin another WWE championship match with fuckery.



> Bryan AJ dark match. DB hits the* nut shot* and escapes via cage door to win.


 :MAD

Fuck you Vince.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Ace said:


> Forget that, they could still have done that after RR. But why the hell did they feel the need to kill the RR tonight by keeping one of the favorites and top stars out of it?
> 
> Roman is out, Braun is in a title match and AJ is in a title match. Dean is dead, he's not going to be a challenger. Cena has gone Hollywood and Orton isn't winning another Rumble anytime soon. Sure AJ and Braun can still be in it, but it kills all chance they had of winning it by having them in world championship matches earlier in the night.
> 
> ...


Again, AJ can still be in the Rumble just like Roman did 2 years ago. And if he does show up, you know well as I do if he's in there at the end you'd be thinking he could win even if he competed earlier in the night. Sure you have that idea in your head now. But you and I both know that that kind of logic beforehand goes out the window in the middle of the match.

Also, that Vince segment we were marking out about last week did specifically mention Bryan. As much as I wish they would move on, it still makes sense for AJ to go after him. Plus, people keep bringing up the "no rematch clause thing" and yet AJ did have to beat 4 other guys to get another shot.

And finally while I do agree the Rumble is a show you can experiment with, maybe they felt that with it being a big stadium show they needed a bigger WWE Title match. Not what I would have done. But nothing I can fault them for.



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Not to put Ace and Donnie on suicide watch but imagine AJ/Orton vs Shane/Miz at mania. :lmao


I mean AJ's best Mania match so far in his carer was against Shane.

So...............


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Ace said:


> I don't mind the Orton match, my problem is the story and booking. They killed the Rumble for me tonight. Everything is predictable and they're going to ruin another WWE championship match with fuckery.


You do realise that AJ could lose the title match and still be in the Rumble? They have done that several times.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> You do realise that AJ could lose the title match and still be in the Rumble? They have done that several times.


 I realize that, but what are the odds of AJ/Braun losing their title matches and winning the Rumble? A lot worse than if they were just in the Rumble.

I can't see them having a world title challenger lose his match and then have him go over in the Rumble.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Reil said:


> In regards to the Asuka segment, this was posted elsewhere, but I can see WWE giving Carmella a title shot, and having Asuka destroy her in a short match. Which would also provide the added bonus of being able to write Carmella out of the #30 spot in the Rumble.


Not going to happen. It should be long accepted by now that Asuka will never squash anyone again. It'll be another garbage match with Carmella getting 90% of the offence. I see no reason why WWE would want Carmella out of the Rumble, either. They need all the women they can get and they didn't just accidentally have her win the MMC. 



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Reigns did that last year.


It hadn't been confirmed on screen, though. He was a surprise entrant and in theory could have drawn the number randomly like anyone else. Carmella has been explicitly named as number 30, well ahead of time, and in kayfabe has a huge advantage, so it makes no sense that she's even being considered here. It's almost like giving her two title shots in one night.

For that matter, Charlotte being considered is also shit writing. This would be her *fifth* title shot in a row.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Ace said:


> I realize that, but what are the odds of AJ/Braun losing their title matches and winning the Rumble? A lot worse than if they were just in the Rumble.
> 
> I can't see them having a world title challenger lose his match and then have him go over in the Rumble.


He wasn't winning the Rumble anyway. The 2 who have been rumoured for months are Rollins and Drew. AJ hasn't even been in the running. He's literally just coming off a year long title reign, he could do with some time away from the title picture for a bit. The Orton feud will be fresh and he'll probably win the Mania match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Let's go, AJ! Let's go, AJ! :dance


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> He wasn't winning the Rumble anyway. The 2 who have been rumoured for months are Rollins and Drew. AJ hasn't even been in the running. He's literally just coming off a year long title reign, he could do with some time away from the title picture for a bit. The Orton feud will be fresh and he'll probably win the Mania match.


 Even so, there was still the possibility he could win it. Now there is no one stopping Seth who you can think can win, when it comes to the final 4 it will be obvious.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> *Naomi vs. Mandy Rose. Sonya DeVille steps in and will face Naomi instead. Sonya picks up the wins after Mandy gets on a mic and says she sexted Jimmy Uso today.


Looks like Smackdown was able to create a compelling non-title women's feud after all even though Mandy and Naomi are fighting over a man but women's evolution, right? :ciampa:



Ace said:


> Like I said, the men are betas.
> 
> Including Cena now apparently who has a female wrestler imply they can drop him and actually follows through with it :lol
> 
> The men cannot lay hands on women in the company (rightly so, it's not acceptable), but it doesn't stop the company from having the men sell for them.



This is one of the many reasons why ratings are down. The men just suck ass. Could you imagine Trish Stratus beating up the Rock? Sable beating up Stone Cold? That would never happen but this company is now catering to pussified beta males who wear women's t-shirts to the arena. 




Dibil13 said:


> Carmella in the title picture even though she's confirmed #30 in the Rumble, stellar writing as always from WWE.


Well kayfabe wise, why wouldn't she want a title shot even though she has a guaranteed #30 spot in the Rumble?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Reil said:


> Honestly I wouldn't be shocked if Carmella gets the shot, gets destroyed and then can't be in the Rumble.


Sounds like a perfect way to setup Truth to enter on her behalf fpalm

I probably shouldn't have put this idea out into the ether.



TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079198633629753344
> So apparently Mandy and Naomi were to have a match, it got switched to Sonya vs. Naomi, Mandy got on the mic and said she sent the pic in the tweet to Jimmy, Sonya wins.


Jesus. They really are making her into Eva Marie 2.0. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Smackdown sounds better than RAW yet again. Of course, I am biased toward Smackdown, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

I don't care how much surgery she's had, Mandy is hot as all fuck.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079208791999078400
Good to see Big Match John passing the torch to the next face of the company.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:
> 
> 
> > *Naomi vs. Mandy Rose. Sonya DeVille steps in and will face Naomi instead. Sonya picks up the wins after Mandy gets on a mic and says she sexted Jimmy Uso today.
> ...


 Conor was right when he said the new guys are all messed up pussies that he'd slap the heads off.

And what a way for them to make one of the last stars they have left look like nothing.

Each week this company sinks lower and lower.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Sting479 said:


> If Becky is the next face of the company you can be sure she will be the last one too.


Don't worry about it, they've got the Saudi money. The irony...

:becky2


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

LOL at Becky tossing Cena out of the ring.

And I guess AJ is not winning the Rumble. That really only leaves Seth. I hate this, AJ should be in the Rumble match to make the match less predictable. Now I can't see anybody other than Seth winning it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

_*Becky getting in the same ring with Cena is awesome and she got to throw him out of the ring. Plus that sneak Nikki Bella diss as well as making Zelina Vega tap out. Also getting "We Want Becky" chants to boot. :becky2*_


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Not to put Ace and Donnie on suicide watch but imagine AJ/Orton vs Shane/Miz at mania. :lmao


:andre 

At this point it wouldn't shock tbh. dude. Might as well have Rollins win every belt on the show at this point. :imout


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

LOL at Cena offering a handshake to Becky after she interrupted him, insults him for no reason and made him look like a goof (as if that hideous hair wasn't doing that enough) by throwing him out of the ring. Like really, Cena? Then she still acts like an ass too him after that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Ace said:


> :MAD
> 
> Fuck you Vince.


Guess Vince has a thing for AJ constantly getting hit in the nuts. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> LOL at Cena offering a handshake to Becky after she interrupted him, insults him for no reason and made him look like a goof (as if that hideous hair wasn't doing that enough) by throwing him out of the ring. Like really, Cena? Then she still acts like an ass too him after that.


_*Maybe Cena gets turned on by woman who act like assholes. :lol*_


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Seth winning the Rumble is the biggest forgone conclusion since Cena in 2013. Fuck this company, and fuck that motherfucker


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Tired of the feminist crap. Becky shouldn’t be throwing Cena over the ropes, so stupid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

The Man proves that she could win The Men's Rumble as well. :beckylol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> LOL at Cena offering a handshake to Becky after she interrupted him, insults him for no reason and made him look like a goof (as if that hideous hair wasn't doing that enough) by throwing him out of the ring. Like really, Cena? Then she still acts like an ass too him after that.


 Womens Wrestling Entertainment yo.

Just wait until Becky is tapping out Cena.

The men have been castrated and they've implanted the balls on the women.

AJ's balls are the last ones standing, hence he's getting low blowed every other week to destroy them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Smackdown spoiler thread outdrawing the RAW one. :CENA :becky2


----------



## Raw is Ronda (Aug 7, 2018)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Tired of the feminist crap. Becky shouldn’t be throwing Cena over the ropes, so stupid


This Becky insufferable super push will continue until she gets demolished by the Rowdy one at Mania.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Raw is Ronda said:


> This Becky insufferable super push will continue until she gets demolished by the Rowdy one at Mania.


 They might as well have Becky tap out Cena to push all the guys who are fed up with the men being presented like geeks out the door.

Kill their last real star they made and embrace the 1m weekly viewers.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Smackdown was fun, but no Cesaro was a huge letdown. I'm kind of a fan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> LOL at Cena offering a handshake to Becky after she interrupted him, insults him for no reason and made him look like a goof (as if that hideous hair wasn't doing that enough) by throwing him out of the ring. Like really, Cena? Then she still acts like an ass too him after that.





Spoiler: Becky to Cena











:beckylol


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

I'm excited for the Becky/Cena interaction!!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

To the people triggered - Cena has free reign over what he does and who he works with. He's talked about being a fan of Becky. It's highly likely that he requested to work with her and put her over.

Doesn't hurt him, he's bulletproof, while it helps her a lot. Win-win.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



THE MAN said:


> Spoiler: Becky to Cena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol How fitting.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

Becky could kick Bryan in the dick for all I care. I just don't want AJ vs Orton


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Raw is Ronda said:


> This Becky insufferable super push will continue until she gets demolished by the Rowdy one at Mania.



:lol Bet you had no problem with Ronda beating up HHH huh? You clowns are acting like Cena got his ass whooped(it was basically a push). What Becky did to Cena isn't even close to what Ronda did to HHH multiple times. Ronda marks can't say shit. Hell Sasha dropkicking Rusev was worse. You snowflakes are the one that are insufferable



















































:beckylol


----------



## Cianostays (Aug 26, 2018)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Bet you had no problem with Ronda beating up HHH huh? You clowns are acting like Cena got his ass whooped(it was basically a push). What Becky did to Cena isn't even close to what Ronda did to HHH multiple times. Ronda marks can't say shit. Hell Sasha dropkicking Rusev was worse. You snowflakes are the one that are insufferable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah............Well..............That's completely different because..............reasons. Shut up, that's why.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

"This women crap! The men are beta males!" Is it really that serious? :mj4 :heyman6


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

So basically the change continues to be just Mcmahons inserted into angles but the product seems just about the same?? Shane and Miz...whoever thought that was a good idea ....

Plus it wouldve been great to have AJ in the rumble instead of a title match.... Would have also been nice if we get to see AJ Brock again!!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



> * Backstage segment with Triple H, SmackDown Women's Champion Asuka, Carmella, Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flair on who will be the next #1 contender to Asuka's title. The challenger will be determined at a later date


I hope they actually provide some reason as to why Carmella and Charlotte should even be in this discussion right now. Unless I'm mistaken, Carmella hasn't done anything except MMC since she lost at SSlam and then lost her rematch to Charlotte. I guess winning MMC is supposed to be a big deal in kayfabe, but I'm not sure it means she should be in line for a SD women's title match.

Charlotte lost her title to Becky at HIAC, then lost again at Evolution. Then lost to Ronda at SSeries by getting herself DQ'd. Then lost at TLC. I realize the division is shallow and all, but damn. Maybe give her a couple of wins or something before giving her another title opportunity, at least?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*

AJ/Orton should be the title match at Wrestlemania, Bryan has no credible opponents outside of Cena and I don't want seen just walking into a title shot.

I think AJ gets the title back at the Rumble.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> AJ/Orton should be the title match at Wrestlemania, Bryan has no credible opponents outside of Cena and I don't want seen just walking into a title shot.
> 
> I think AJ gets the title back at the Rumble.


 AJ literally dropped the title so he could reduce his schedule. He's not getting the title back anytime soon, nor should he. AJ has been around the world championship since 2016 and needs a spell away to do other things. He's one of the few credible male wrestlers left in the company with a shred of respectability despite the billion low blows he's taken the last year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Sincere said:


> I hope they actually provide some reason as to why Carmella and Charlotte should even be in this discussion right now. Unless I'm mistaken, Carmella hasn't done anything except MMC since she lost at SSlam and then lost her rematch to Charlotte. I guess winning MMC is supposed to be a big deal in kayfabe, but I'm not sure it means she should be in line for a SD women's title match.
> 
> Charlotte lost her title to Becky at HIAC, then lost again at Evolution. Then lost to Ronda at SSeries by getting herself DQ'd. Then lost at TLC. I realize the division is shallow and all, but damn. Maybe give her a couple of wins or something before giving her another title opportunity, at least?


There is absolutely zero reason for Charlotte who hasn't won a big match since Summerslam. Carmlla's claim is shaky too. Becky the Cena Slayer is def. the #1 contender. :becky2


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



THE MAN said:


> There is absolutely zero reason for Charlotte who hasn't won a big match since Summerslam. Carmlla's claim is shaky too. Becky the Cena Slayer is def. the #1 contender. :becky2


I mean, it's not even an issue of me wanting Becky to be the only one in this though. Hell, I don't even think I want to see Becky/Asuka at this point in time. It's just that I wish they'd at least try to justify title opportunities to some degree.

When they randomly just let anyone have a shot at the title, it usually devalues it to me. And I'd hate to see that happen after all the work that went into elevating that particular title. I was already annoyed they randomly threw Naomi at the title for doing nothing before. And now they seem to be on a path to perhaps do that again with Carmella, and/or Charlotte (again).


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

I like Becky as much as the next person, but my god, is she over-hyped right now. The female "Stone-Cold" indeed.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sincere said:


> I mean, it's not even an issue of me wanting Becky to be the only one in this though. Hell, I don't even think I want to see Becky/Asuka at this point in time. It's just that I wish they'd at least try to justify title opportunities to some degree.
> 
> When they randomly just let anyone have a shot at the title, it usually devalues it to me. And I'd hate to see that happen after all the work that went into elevating that particular title. I was already annoyed they randomly threw Naomi at the title for doing nothing before. And now they seem to be on a path to perhaps do that again with Carmella, and/or Charlotte (again).


Goes back to what I've said recently about the title's stock dropping now that Becky is moving on. To be fair to WWE, this is partially out of their control. Becky and Charlotte's feud set a standard that this roster simply doesn't have the depth to live up to. Anything that comes next will be a step down and _some_ degree of decline is inevitable. 

The other half of the issue, I think, is that WWE doesn't have faith in Asuka as a top star. They're very reluctant to put her over anyone important, hence scrapping the Becky match and suddenly reinserting Carmella (obvious pin eater for a F4W) to the title scene. This mindset might not seem so bad now, but it'll end up negatively influencing how the title is treated. If the company views the champion as a B+ player, where's the incentive to prevent the title slipping back into irrelevance?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Damn so AJ losing again against Bryan.

Let me see where this will go on


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

XDarkholmeX said:


> "This women crap! The men are beta males!" Is it really that serious? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/z94oIzN.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/D4LZGPo.png" border="0" alt="" title="Heyman" class="inlineimg" />


I know right :lol. Cena comes accross as a dumbass tbf but he is not buried. Ronda made HHH her literal bitch but did not see the whining like this then. 



The Inbred Goatman said:


> AJ/Orton should be the title match at Wrestlemania, Bryan has no credible opponents outside of Cena and I don't want seen just walking into a title shot.
> 
> I think AJ gets the title back at the Rumble.


Aj held the title for the majority of the year. It is time for him to take a break from the wwe title. Even facing Orton at mania or going for brock.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Whats the point of saying "no more immediate rematches" and then having AJ win a Contenders match to get his rematch anyway? If you're going to do away with rematches then do away with them, dont say it but then just find a way around it immediately.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MerRIH Nikkimas said:


> Whats the point of saying "no more immediate rematches" and then having AJ win a Contenders match to get his rematch anyway? If you're going to do away with rematches then do away with them, dont say it but then just find a way around it immediately.


I mean, AJ already had his inmediate rematch before that rule was established at TLC, so technically this isn't an inmediate rematch


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

MerRIH Nikkimas said:


> Whats the point of saying "no more immediate rematches" and then having AJ win a Contenders match to get his rematch anyway? If you're going to do away with rematches then do away with them, dont say it but then just find a way around it immediately.


It's not a rematch. His rematch was at TLC. He just won a #1 contender match


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They tell us we're getting fresh matches, then proceed to give us another rematch between Styles and Bryan. :lmao :lmao

Well, I guess it's good that they're trying to tell a new story instead of simply doing a fuck finish and give us another match, but this was unnecessary, especially with Bryan and Ali's budding rivalry. What was the problem with just doing that match there?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> It's not a rematch. His rematch was at TLC. He just won a #1 contender match





Mordecay said:


> I mean, AJ already had his inmediate rematch before that rule was established at TLC, so technically this isn't an inmediate rematch


Different point then. They promise us new matches, new WWE then just do AJ Styles v Daniel Bryan again. Dragging another AJ Styles WWE Title feud out.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Don't see how AJ being in the rumble makes the match less predictable. We already know AJ wouldn't win it if he entered since he's wrapping up his feud with Bryan and you know they aren't doing Styles vs Lesnar at Wrestlemania.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bryan vs. Styles will be a classic, as it is pretty much always those 2 meet, but goddamn I was hoping for Bryan vs. Mustafa. No idea why that isn't happening after the 3 week build they gave to it. Oh well, will have to wait & see how these spoilers play out on TV.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



Ace said:


> They might as well have Becky tap out Cena to push all the guys who are fed up with the men being presented like geeks out the door.
> 
> Kill their last real star they made and embrace the 1m weekly viewers.


Then those guys are morons quite frankly. If anyone seriously believes that this "kills" John freaking Cena, one of the most pushed stars in WWE history, then they have no clue how things work. Also Triple H got punked out far worse by Ronda Rousey and yet his credibility wasn't hurt (and a lot of the same people whining about this probably loved the Ronda stuff).

Cena is bullet-proof, he's Cena. Plus he's spoken highly of Becky multiple times already, so he most likely wanted to work with her.

Get a grip people.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Roy Mustang said:


> I know right :lol. Cena comes accross as a dumbass tbf but he is not buried. Ronda made HHH her literal bitch but did not see the whining like this then.


Right? Sounds like it was just some light-hearted fun with Becky and Cena. Nothing to get mad over. If anything, thinking Becky "emasculated" John fucking Cena by making a jab at him like so many have already done and playing around with him a little in the ring is hella weak. He praised her recently. He probably wanted to do something with her anyways. Just giving her rub as he'll sometimes do with rising stars in the company nowadays.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cena is a 16 time world champion (not to mention all of the other titles that he's won), he's main-evented multiple Mania's. He's defeated the likes of Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, Edge, Randy Orton, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Rey Mysterio, Kane, The Rock, etc. And he's got cross-ever star appeal.

Doing one segment on one show where he puts over Becky is no big deal for him.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Great photo of an all time great giving some rub to John Cena.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I imagine WWE thought the WWE title match with AJ was more becoming of a major ppv than Bryan/Ali. Both matches would have been damn good but Bryan/AJ has the chance to be transcendent.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ali getting a PPV title shot this soon would've been a joke. Build him up for 6 months. Give him a midcard title reign. Bryan is the GOAT, and he's selfless when it comes to elevating people, but Ali would have been a waste of a PPV Bryan match. AJ was definitely the right choice. The bar is set high after that match at TLC.


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

Mustafa can't even win the 205 title but want him to be competing. You want him to compete for the wwe championship. Show some respect to the title people.#Respect the title people.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Ali getting a PPV title shot this soon would've been a joke. Build him up for 6 months. Give him a midcard title reign. Bryan is the GOAT, and he's selfless when it comes to elevating people, but Ali would have been a waste of a PPV Bryan match. AJ was definitely the right choice. The bar is set high after that match at TLC.


There is a PPV between the RR and WM, So I see Ali getting a title shot at that PPV.



Mordecay said:


> I mean, AJ already had his inmediate rematch before that rule was established at TLC, so technically this isn't an inmediate rematch


In the kayfabe sense AJ should not have even got a chance at earning a title match at the RR. He had a rematch and lost clean. At that point he should have went to the back of the line having to win the RR to get a title shot like many others.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> In the kayfabe sense AJ should not have even got a chance at earning a title match at the RR. He had a rematch and lost clean. At that point he should have went to the back of the line having to win the RR to get a title shot like many others.


 He should be at the back of the line and it's the god damn Rumble, who gives a fuck what the title match is. People watch the RR for the Royal Rumble, the world title matches are rarely more important.

Ali would have been a better match up because it would have been a clean filler defense, this will have fuckery and we've seen this match and finish for AJ's matches plenty already. By having AJ in the title match they're weakening the Rumble as well, even if he enters all chance he had of winning is zero.

There's only one person who can win it and the guy who was second favorite (20% of winning) is out.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



prosperwithdeen said:


> John Cena's hair looks ridiculous


John Cena has my bald spot :woo


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Ace said:


> He should be at the back of the line and it's the god damn Rumble, who gives a fuck what the title match is. People watch the RR for the Royal Rumble, the world title matches are rarely more important.


It's still one of the big five PPV's. You can't just have it be a one match show. They have plenty of talent to make the rumble interesting. Right now I'm still not convinced that the rumble winner is set in stone.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Obviously HHH is picking cannonball tits to get the title
but good on Becky


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HollyJollyDemise said:


> It's still one of the big five PPV's. You can't just have it be a one match show. They have plenty of talent to make the rumble interesting. Right now I'm still not convinced that the rumble winner is set in stone.


Ok, so if it's not :Cocky then who?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

So no Bryan? Nothing to see here then.

Hopefully Bryan gets some segments with Vince in the near future now that he's back with AJ.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

HollyJollyDemise said:


> It's still one of the big five PPV's. You can't just have it be a one match show. They have plenty of talent to make the rumble interesting. Right now I'm still not convinced that the rumble winner is set in stone.


Add to the fact it's a stadium show, they should've really went out of their way to make it the best card possible. Although, I'd take an AJ title shot WAY over Ali. Smackdown's faces have no depth.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dammit I was super excited to see Ali get a title shot. >.<


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Did Aiden get injured ? I don't even remember him and Rusev feuding after he turned heel


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Donnie said:


> Ok, so if it's not :Cocky then who?


I don't know...that's why I just said I don't think it's set in stone yet. I want to see some more of what happens during the build up to the rumble first before I can safely say what I think will happen. As of now though, I'm not convinced that it's Rollins (I'm not even convinced that Rollins will be the one facing Lesnar at Wrestlemania. I don't even think WWE knows what they want in that regard).



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Add to the fact it's a stadium show, they should've really went out of their way to make it the best card possible. Although, I'd take an AJ title shot WAY over Ali. Smackdown's faces have no depth.


If you're trying to make it the best show possible, having Styles be Daniel Bryan's opponent is one way to do this. They've had great matches in the past and TLC is obviously not how you want to end a feud between Smackdown's two biggest names.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Carmella being in the title picture with 30 is no worse than Rollins being given opportunities despite his having the briefcase . Itll still be Charlotte to lock in asukas win so its wuteva.

Becky's def winning the royal rumble after that


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ace said:


> He should be at the back of the line and it's the god damn Rumble, who gives a fuck what the title match is. People watch the RR for the Royal Rumble, the world title matches are rarely more important.
> 
> Ali would have been a better match up because it would have been a clean filler defense, this will have fuckery and we've seen this match and finish for AJ's matches plenty already. By having AJ in the title match they're weakening the Rumble as well, even if he enters all chance he had of winning is zero.
> 
> There's only one person who can win it and the guy who was second favorite (20% of winning) is out.


Ali would have been stupid. The guy has been jobbing on 205 Live, why should he get a title shot? It should have been Rey or Jeff.

Why do you think the Rumble is gonna be so predictable anyway?

Rollins, Drew, Owens, AJ (double duty), even a returning Rock could win the mens. Becky, Charlotte or a returning Alexa (to go after Asuka) could win the womens.

It's pretty open.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Ali would have been stupid. The guy has been jobbing on 205 Live, why should he get a title shot? It should have been Rey or Jeff.
> 
> Why do you think the Rumble is gonna be so predictable anyway?
> 
> ...


 I said Ali because of the story they were telling on TV. Jeff or Rey would work as filler defenses but it wouldn't make much sense with what they've been doing on TV.

Owens? :sodone

Owens has as about much chance of winning the rumble as I do.

And there's ZERO chance AJ or Braun win the Rumble after losing title matches earlier in the night.

Drew could be a contender if he wasn't dead af. Him facing Brock would be a joke as fans wouldn't give a damn because he's less over than New Day's pancakes.

Rock is being optimistic, if Rock comes back Brock vs Rock is going to close. That can't happen this year because they want to do a womens main event and this would be the best time to do it with Roman out and the women the stars of the show.

Rock coming back to face Brock would only complicate it. It's one of the few box office matches they have left and it needs to be the main event, nothing will touch it.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ace said:


> I said Ali because of the story they were telling on TV. Jeff or Rey would work as filler defenses but it wouldn't make much sense with what they've been doing on TV.
> 
> Owens? :sodone
> 
> ...


Owens could return and get a surprise win, they gave Del Rio, Sheamus and Nakamura Rumble wins, why not Owens?

If they have any chance of getting Rock, they are taking it. Can you imagine? "You want to come back Rock? Well that's too bad, we want a women match to main event, maybe next year pal" Of course not, they would just move Ronda's match to co-main.

Why do you even want AJ to win the Rumble? He'd just job to Brock in a boring suplex fest, getting barely any offence. Getting a win over Orton in an awesome match does more for him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Owens could return and get a surprise win, they gave Del Rio, Sheamus and Nakamura Rumble wins, why not Owens?
> 
> If they have any chance of getting Rock, they are taking it. Can you imagine? "You want to come back Rock? Well that's too bad, we want a women match to main event, maybe next year pal" Of course not, they would just move Ronda's match to co-main.


 Owens is not winning the Rumble.

He's too weak of a match (kayfabe) for both world champions.

KO's also a heel who would be going up against two heel world champions.


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm guessing the butthurt is strong among the Roman-Tards after they heard Becky roasted Cena on the mic and launched him out of the ring.

She must be in Vince's good graces if she gets to do that to Cena. It bodes well for the Rumble though


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****










> What better way to kick off 2019 than with the return of John Cena? What does the 16-time World Champion have planned for the blue brand? Find out on the first SmackDown LIVE of the new year, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*How will Rusev's reign as United States Champion begin?*​


> Last week was a Merry Christmas and the happiest Rusev Day, as The Bulgarian Brute defeated Shinsuke Nakamura to win the United States Championship.
> 
> How will Rusev celebrate this momentous occasion? Find out on the first SmackDown LIVE of 2019, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*John Cena returns to kick off 2019*​


> What better way to kick off the new year than with John Cena?
> 
> One of “Mr. McMahon-ta Claus’s” gifts to the WWE Universe on the Christmas Eve edition of Raw was the return of the 16-time World Champion, to both the red and blue brands. Cena’s first appearance will come on the New Year’s Day edition of SmackDown LIVE. As Team Blue gets ready to kick off 2019, how will the presence of one of the greatest Superstars in WWE history effect things?











*Don't miss The New Day's New Year's Celebration*​


> It wouldn’t be New Year’s Day with out a celebration. Thankfully, The New Day is here to throw a party worthy of 2019.
> 
> There’s sure to be plenty of pancakes at The New Day’s New Year Celebration, but what else will Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods & Big E have planned for the WWE Universe?











*What will be the fallout of AJ Styles’ attack of Mr. McMahon?*​


> On Christmas night, Mr. McMahon demanded to see the animal inside AJ Styles, wanting to know who the “real” AJ Styels is. Mr. McMahon went so far as to slap The Phenomenal One after questioning why Styles was letting others compete in the house he built.
> 
> The WWE Chairman got his wish, as Styles floored Mr. McMahon with a right hand before letting out a primal rage. As officials checked on him, Mr. McMahon said he was OK, as a smile crept across his face.
> 
> Why did Mr. McMahon choose to enrage AJ Styles? Will there be any fallout for The Phenomenal One’s attack on the WWE Chairman?











What’s next for The Miz & Shane McMahon?[/b]​


> The Miz made an impassioned plea to Shane McMahon on a Christmas night edition of “Miz TV,” one last time asking Shane-O-Mac to join forces with him to be come “the best tag team in the world.”
> 
> The A-Lister’s passionate speech apparently connected with Shane, as he agreed to team up with Miz, though he gave him one warning: “You better not screw me, or there’s going to be major consequences.”
> 
> Now that the “co-besties” are officially teaming up, what’s next for this brand-new tag team? Find out on the New Year’s Day edition of SmackDown LIVE, Tuesday at 8/7 C on USA Network!


*Don't Post Spoilers in Here*​


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Hopefully SD is going to start 2019 off on the right foot.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

"The Man" Becky Lynch, Rusev and Lana after the US Championship win and what AJ Styles does next. Even during a "holiday" a taped SDL is intriguing.

What is going to suck though is listening to those overly added fake crowd reactions. 100% chance thats happening tonight too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Hopefully the first show of the year is...










Who am I kidding? They probably won't be at the show again, like it has been the case these past 5 shows :sadbecky:Vince2


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Crasp said:


> Hopefully SD is going to start 2019 off on the right foot.


Kicking off the New Year right, with The Man


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Here for The Man. :becky2

Would also love to see The Planet's Champion. :bryan


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

One thing I'm genuinely intrigued by is if they pipe in cheers/boos for Becky and Charlotte. I mean I know the fans have decided Becky is face and Charlotte is heel, but I have no idea what WWE want us to think. Guess we'll see.



THE MAN said:


> Here for The Man. :becky2
> 
> Would also love to see The Planet's Champion. :bryan


He better be on


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Give me Peyton please?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Wow another Peyton fan. Thought there was only one...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

_*I can't wait to see what Becky Lynch has in store for us this week and in the year 2019. :becky*_


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

- Will AJ Styles get punished for slapping Mr. McMahon in the face last week?
- What does a returning John Cena have in store for us tonight?
- Will Mustafa Ali get his revenge on Daniel Bryan tonight after that backstage ambush last week?
- Will the New Day get interrupted during their New Year celebration?
- Is anyone ready to face Asuka for the Women's title next?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Wow another Peyton fan. Thought there was only one...


There are like 5 lol, I am just the most obsessive :shrug


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

For the sake of balance, I'm not here for The Man.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mordecay said:


> There are like 5 lol, I am just the most obsessive :shrug


5 is a bit of a stretch.. :nerd:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Should I watch tonight... decisions, decisions...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Tyrion Lannister said:


> For the sake of balance, I'm not here for The Man.


Me neither :aryep












YulyNoted said:


> 5 is a bit of a stretch.. :nerd:


You are right, there are more than 5, I am just counting the ones who have her in her avatar/sig :grin2:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I'd argue you're here for something even worse, but at least I'm not alone.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Didn't realize it was Tuesday totally thought it was Monday. Well at least I got to miss RAW and can start the week off right by watching the A show lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mango13 said:


> Didn't realize it was Tuesday totally thought it was Monday. Well at least I got to miss RAW and can start the week off right by watching the A show lol


NXT is tomorrow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mordecay said:


> NXT is tomorrow



Normally I would agree with you but i'm like 4 or 5 weeks behind on NXT currently.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Well I like Becky, Asuka, _&_ the IIconics. I guess I can't lose.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Lucky you. I gave Becky a shot, it didn't take whatsoever.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Here for the one true champion. :asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Here for the one true champion. :becky



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Here for the one true champion. :asuka












There are 4 true champions in WWE foo

:bryan :asuka :rollins :ciampa

EDIT - Forgot Rollins isn't IC Champ any more, shows how memorable Dean Ambrose has been lately. Make that 3* true champions.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Anyone seen this?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



SayWhatAgain! said:


> There are 4 true champions in WWE foo
> 
> :bryan :asuka :rollins :ciampa
> 
> EDIT - Forgot Rollins isn't IC Champ any more, shows how memorable Dean Ambrose has been lately. Make that 3* true champions.


You forgot somebody.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Anyone seen this?


Yeah saw the video on twitter this morning. Looked like Charlotte got it right in the kidney x_x


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Anyone seen this?


"Oh, look, a botch! She doesn't know how to wrestle!" 

You can do better than that.


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

how long till smackdown starts?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mr.Monkey said:


> how long till smackdown starts?


59 mins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mr.Monkey said:


> how long till smackdown starts?


1 hour. :mckinney


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Pretty bad, better to botch on a house show than on TV/PPV though. Asuka doesn't botch very often. Sometimes shit happens, I wouldn't use that to discredit her.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> [gif redacted]


It wasn't on T.V. so therefore it never happened :asuka


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I like seeing the banter with the Becky and Asuka fans. They are my two favourite women wrestlers, so I'm just glad both are getting a solid push because they both warrant it with the results they consistently put out.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I blame Charlotte's kidneys for being out of position.


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Thanks yall


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Shaneoo said:


> I like seeing the banter with the Becky and Asuka fans. They are my two favourite women wrestlers, so I'm just glad both are getting a solid push because they both warrant it with the results they consistently put out.


I don't like it, we're on the losing side. :no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Tyrion Lannister said:


> "Oh, look, a botch! She doesn't know how to wrestle!"
> 
> You can do better than that.


If Becky, Peyton or anyone else not named Asuka did that you would be all over them :ciampa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

That's probably true.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Well despite me not being a big drinker and barely drinking anything last night, something in my system gave me a good old stomach virus. So yeah, hell of a way to start the new year.

We'll see if The Man and others actually get me through the show before I just say screw it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Bit trepidatious over more Miz O'Mac segments.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mordecay said:


> If Becky, Peyton or anyone else not named Asuka did that you would be all over them :ciampa


The strangest part is that _nobody_ _actually_ _criticized_ Asuka. It really is all just in the poor lad's head.

*edit*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080261134404472832


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Ready for some spoiler free A Show excellence. :becky2


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Crasp said:


> The strangest part is that _nobody_ _actually_ _criticized_ Asuka. It really is all just in the poor lad's head.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...


God dammit Becky stop talking your way out of a push! Who does she think she is Dolph Ziggler?

IT'S LIVE GOD DAMMIT! :vince


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Oh god, New Day are so cringey...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

New Day :Out


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080266695028236288
XD


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

LOL at Kofi getting mad that Brock never shows up for work :lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Piped in cheers are baddddddd tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Jesus Christ why is this segment still going.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I really like New Day, not gonna lie.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Did anybody else get a screen that said 'commercial break 1' and then just go back to the show? :lol I am thinking we weren't supposed to see that lol.

EDIT: LOL the match started, then we suddenly went to the break hahah. They fucked up.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Charlotte ruining kayfabe tweeting a pic of her on the beach, THE MAN keeping it strong in this bitch. That's a real top star right there.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I'm so glad everything has changed and we're getting Joe vs Hardy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Who wore the diaper better? Big E or Big Show?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

So, I didn't missed anything right?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mordecay said:


> So, I didn't missed anything right?


Nope, not unless you want to rewind to see Big E wearing a diaper.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Our cable provider has completely fucked the broadcast up, they were supposed to go to a break but instead they just took the sound away and we're watching Jeff vs Joe with no sound now :lmao


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080270299835305985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080271038926204934


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Ambrose Girl said:


> Our cable provider has completely fucked the broadcast up, they were supposed to go to a break but instead they just took the sound away and we're watching Jeff vs Joe with no sound now :lmao



At least your not forced to watch commercials lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Well how about that. Joe won a match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I think we saw a part of the match we weren't supposed to see, cos the sound came back and Tom Phillips was saying the usual thing they say when they come back from the break :lol

No ads, but it was weird. Nothing really happened in the break btw lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Crasp said:


> Well how about that. Joe won a match.


Damn my feed is like a full minute and a half behind you. Fucking DirecTV Now lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Right winner. :clap

Give AJ an Emmy for that "acting". :bryanlol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Why the hell does AJ look away everytime he finishes a sentence?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mango13 said:


> Damn my feed is like a full minute and a half behind you. Fucking DirecTV Now lol


Well damn. Never fear! I shall refrain from passing comment for 2 mins after anything happens!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

THE NEW A.J. Styles doesn't apologize :bryanlol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Those piped in sounds :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

It's good to see Vince on Smackdown now. In the past he always showed up on Raw but hardly ever came to Smackdown.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Great, cos our cable provider fucked the show up, we're literally like 10 minutes behind now somehow and I saw the winner of the match, as the match is still going here LOL.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



EMGESP said:


> Why the hell does AJ look away everytime he finishes a sentence?


Auto cue


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

He was definitely more comfortable last week. Hope that didn't sour Vince at all.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Crasp said:


> Well damn. Never fear! I shall refrain from passing comment for 2 mins after anything happens!


Nah it's all good. I usually never have an issue. DirecTV Now must be having issues tonight lol. 

Can't really complain though $40 a month is a lot better then the like $200 my cable bill used to be haha


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I'd buy a rusev-shaped teddybear.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Kayla wens3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I think I need to bow out of the thread now cos I'm so far behind, I keep getting things spoiled :lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

They're giving Rusev Roman-tier comedy lines. 



Crasp said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080270299835305985
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080271038926204934


It's nice to see goofy Becky again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

This Rusev promo is so bad


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Jesus that interaction he had with Lana was so cringe.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Whatever the hell Rusev is trying to do with the comedy here...it needs to stop.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Well, all of that was just ridiculous and completely unnecessary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Lana showing all out there :bjpenn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

So I guess Nakamura is sticking around the title picture...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



BulletClubFangirl said:


> It's nice to see goofy Becky again.


Absolutly. She's been too grumpy lately. I love her just being a dork.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Mandy Rose!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Mandy match tonight? :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

U-so horny.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Been a pretty sexy episode so far what with that last match, Kayla, Lana's butt, Rusev's beard & Big E in a diaper.

Oh damn, a 10 second IIconics appreance. Someone phone @Mordecay.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Tyrion Lannister said:


> For the sake of balance, I'm not here for The Man.





Mordecay said:


> Me neither :aryep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well The Man is here for you


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Mandy ain't gonna be a star by feuding with Naomi.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

So...we're just going to ignore the fighting between Mandy and Sonya?

#WWELogic


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

This is so bad lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

This is cringe.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

What was that finishing move?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Lol at Sonya using one of my favourite finishers the Shouten Kai


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I thought Naomi reversed that into a DDT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Damn it. Mandy! I'd prefer not to be getting erections during wrestling. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



prosperwithdeen said:


> I thought Naomi reversed that into a DDT


Same...that was weird. :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Sonya's finisher looks like it should do more damage to her than Naomi.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



CoverD said:


> So...we're just going to ignore the fighting between Mandy and Sonya?
> 
> #WWELogic



WWE doesn't plan anything in advance anymore when it comes to story lines. They probably planned on doing something and then was like oh shit we are announcing the women's tag titles we probably need teams and yeah.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I'd completely forgot that Shelton Benjamin was employed by WWE.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Oh look, SD hasn't been absolutely terrible tonight.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mango13 said:


> WWE doesn't plan anything in advance anymore when it comes to story lines. They probably planned on doing something and then was like oh shit we are announcing the women's tag titles we probably need teams and yeah.


That...or it just "Thanos-ed" away when they brought on the whole "Shake up" thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

IIconics getting a 15 seconds promo... Sure girls, you will be tag champions, although you first have to be on tv for more time than that :sadbecky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

John's head no longer matches his everythng else.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Is that a undercut hairstyle :ha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

BTW Sonya's finisher should look like this


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I think Johns having a mid life crisis. Also, he looks fucking absurd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Is...that a comb over? :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



bradatar said:


> I think Johns having a mid life crisis. Also, he looks fucking absurd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks the double of Jim Carrey.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Honestly, I was expecting Cena to come out in all yellow to promote Bumble Bee four weeks late...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Cena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mark :O:O:O


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Cena's hair :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mainboy said:


> Looks the double of Jim Carrey.




He looks like an asshole that’s for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

This brotha needs to lose the hair quick. Dude looks like JBL


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Holy shit :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Cena lived in Chyna for six months? :CENA


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

He's a cheap JBL knock-off with that haircut.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Becky is here to roast Cena...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

CIEN!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Damn Gary Busey is wrestling? Where the hell have I been?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I’m seriously sitting here laughing my ass off. I can’t get over how stupid Cena looks with that hair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

She's the man!!!!!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

This wamen feminist shit has gone on too long. Fucking zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Becky getting the rub from Cena :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Zelina so damn fine


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Segment of the Year!!!!!!! :beckylol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Zelina needs to ditch that get-up.

Its got Natalya vibes and that is *NOT* a good thing


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Zelina, for Almas to be the future of SDL he needs to be on TV more then once every 3 months lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I never like these kind of segments because, let's face it, Cena will never be allowed to respond to a woman unless it's Steph and, if he did, well, he probably would destroy them like he did with Roman


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mango13 said:


> Zelina, for Almas to be the future of SDL he needs to be on TV more then once every 3 months lol


I'm hoping that this is the start of something a lot better for Almas/Vega. They should be main event players.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Cena giving Becky the rub. roud

Your face when you can't give Becky the rub too. :cry


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I know this place isn't high on Cena, but Becky having a segment with him means good things for her.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



THE MAN said:


> Your face when you can't give Becky the rub too. :cry



:sadbecky


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mango13 said:


> Zelina, for Almas to be the future of SDL he needs to be on TV more then once every 3 months lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mango13 said:


> Zelina, for Almas to be the future of SDL he needs to be on TV more then once every 3 months lol


Tbf the Iiconics keep saying that the future is IIconic and they are barely there and, when they are, they get squashed :sadbecky

So Zelina is not the only one who is delusional


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

That hair. Yikes.

Becky is just the best thing in wrestling right now.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I was right, Nia Jax right hand turned Becky babyface 

:beckylol

Cena giving Almas some good rub here.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

So Zelina must have her phone tucked away in those trunks 'cause she's currently retweeting stuff about this match as it happens.

/wink


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

The Man more over than Cena with the crowd. :becky


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

That was cool spot with the moonsault 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Well JBL was a good sport there.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

That kung fu punch finish was cute the first time but that shit needs to go.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Crasp said:


> Well JBL was a good sport there.


JBL = Junior Becky Lynch. :CENA :beckylol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Becky throwing Cena out of the ring :beckylol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I think I must be the only person who like this Miz & Shane stuff.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Cena vs Lynch at Royal Rumble. Book it. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Hahaha wtf is lightning fist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

"The lightning fist!" hno


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

WTF is that new Cena move?? 

Kill it with fire. Straight fire, if you will, daddy. 

:becky2

Miz is hilarious 

:beckylol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

What're the odds that Cena's using that punch finisher because his character in Bumblebee does it or whatever?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

If Miz was ever going to work as a face, now is the time. He didn't quite have enough of the crowd's respect back when they last tried it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



SayWhatAgain! said:


> WTF is that new Cena move??



It's the 2nd time he's used it on TV and it's cringe as hell. The first time he used it was to win a PPV match if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

We're still behind here, Becky & Cena vs Almas & Zelina is still on :lol

I gotta say, that Cena promo made me like him a bit again lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

LMAO at that picture of Shane and Miz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Cena learning his place in the Universe. :becky2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

So Cena has a punch finish, Nia has a punch finish, and Lacey has a punch finish.

Am I forgetting anyone?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Passing Triangles said:


> I like Becky as much as the next person, but my god, is she over-hyped right now. The female "Stone-Cold" indeed.


She needs to be over hyped to the moon to get over with the casuals and the kids. 

Otherwise it will be the Flair show all the way to the Mania match, no thankyou.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Crasp said:


> So Cena has a punch finish, Nia has a punch finish, and Lacey has a punch finish.
> 
> Am I forgetting anyone?




Big show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



bradatar said:


> Big show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn is he still using that too?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

LOL I love Miz :lmao

"Is that Goldberg's body?" "Your body is way better than Goldberg's" :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Damn is he still using that too?




Ya he’s knocked someone out recently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

EC3 seems like the only one who stands a chance of these call ups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Becky :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I still can't believe Lacy Evans is getting called up :lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Asuka vs Becky please. Said it in other threads but Becky can afford the loss if she's moving on to beat Ronda. It'll do way more for Asuka than it'll take away from Becky. She could simply pass out instead of tap out if they wanna have her save face.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

God Asuka is such trash. Get the belt off her asap.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

It's simple. The Man is the #1 contender for the SD Title, she enters the Rumble, wins it, then wins the SD Title later in the night, then beats Ronda at Mania and becomes Champ Champ. She needs both belts now. I've decided.



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Asuka vs Becky please. Said it in other threads but Becky can afford the loss if she's moving on to beat Ronda. It'll do way more for Asuka than it'll take away from Becky. She could simply pass out instead of tap out if they wanna have her save face.


No losses. She needs both belts.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Ooof Charlotte what the hell happened to you?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

uhh Charlotte your shirt is a little see through don't ya think lol



Kabraxal said:


> God Asuka is such trash. Get the belt off her asap.


Don't worry she's a transitional champion. She only has it because they had to get the belt off Becky so she could win the rumble and go on to challenge Ronda at Mania.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EC3 looked like a star in that promo.

Of course an awesome match up like this is with high stakes is getting 15 mins :lol

This is just going to be a spot fest considering there's only 10-15 mins with ads.

Even when they tape shows they fuck up timing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I know I will be the only one who says this, but I found Becky a bit annoying today, she wasn't acting like a badass, she was acting like a punk


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



SayWhatAgain! said:


> It's simple. The Man is the #1 contender for the SD Title, she enters the Rumble, wins it, then wins the SD Title later in the night, then beats Ronda at Mania and becomes Champ Champ. She needs both belts now. I've decided.
> 
> 
> No losses. She needs both belts.


If you want her to go full Conor then I guess Asuka should submit her in a cage match then jump off said cage to beat up her training partners, whoever they are.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mango13 said:


> Don't worry she's a transitional champion. She only has it because they had to get the belt off Becky so she could win the rumble and go on to challenge Ronda at Mania.


I hope so... can’t speak, can’t act, her facial expressions are the worst all time, and her wrestling is too often mediocre. Naomi is probably the only woman worse than her on SDL.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



SayWhatAgain! said:


> It's simple. The Man is the #1 contender for the SD Title, she enters the Rumble, wins it, then wins the SD Title later in the night, then beats Ronda at Mania and becomes Champ Champ. She needs both belts now. I've decided.
> 
> 
> No losses. She needs both belts.


Sounds good to me. Let me just run it by Tyrion. Can't see why he'd object though.



Mordecay said:


> I know I will be the only one who says this, but I found Becky a bit annoying today, she wasn't acting like a badass, she was acting like a punk


I actually like her more as a dickhead than a grumpy badass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



SayWhatAgain! said:


> *It's simple. The Man is the #1 contender for the SD Title, she enters the Rumble, wins it, then wins the SD Title later in the night, then beats Ronda at Mania and becomes Champ Champ. She needs both belts now. I've decided.*
> 
> 
> No losses. She needs both belts.


This is the optimal scenario. :becky


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mango13 said:


> Don't worry she's a transitional champion. She only has it because they had to get the belt off Becky so she could win the rumble and go on to challenge Ronda at Mania.


I think that was a mistake. The only way the division can be legitimised is if Becky has both belts. Ronda is really cold right now. It would be for the greater good.



THE MAN said:


> This is the optimal scenario. :becky


Not just for Becky fans, but for fans of pro wrestling. The Raw side is so cold right now, and the SD side is only hot because of Becky. She definitely needs both of the belts.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

10 min main event to decide who challenges for the WWE Championship :lmao

What a division and afterthought the championship is.

It's sad what they've done.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I find saying "The Man" is offensive and non-inclusive. REEEEEE!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I love how AJ has four finishing moves.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Geez, if you just glanced and saw Ali from the back, you'd think it was Seth Rollins :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I love how AJ has four finishing moves.


One day he'll bust out that Spiral Tap again. 

One day.

:sadbecky


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I love how AJ has four finishing moves.


 Not including his variations.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Smackdown fucking rules man. Even manages to make taped shows entertaining. Top to bottom good show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Props to this thread exceeding the post count in the RAW thread in less than 2/3 of the time. :bryanlol :beckylol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Damn AJ was running hot before being put through a table roud


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



THE MAN said:


> Props to this thread exceeding the post count in the RAW thread in less than 2/3 of the time. :bryanlol :beckylol


Wonder why that is...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I love that Ali's in this match. It's genuinely refreshing to see a new face in a match like this.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

right guys, what is currently on your tv just now, is smackdown still on because in the uk it finished 10 mins early


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



THE MAN said:


> Props to this thread exceeding the post count in the RAW thread in less than 2/3 of the time. :bryanlol :beckylol


I'm not surprised even the spoiler thread i made for smackdown got more posts than the raw one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

AJ pulling a Roman and sleeping half the match just to win it with one move, a botched one :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Oh look, AJ Anoaʻi won even after being laid out for several minutes outside the ring. :reigns2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



the_hound said:


> right guys, what is currently on your tv just now, is smackdown still on because in the uk it finished 10 mins early


The show is still on for us, the match hasn't even finished yet. But we're running a little behind :lol

EDIT: The match just finished, the show somehow managed to finish almost on time despite us being 10 mins behind at one point lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Mysterio is still unbelievable in the ring.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

No Bryan in the episode?

SHAME SHAME SHAME

:bryan


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

*** 1/2 match.

Seemed really rushed.

Expected a lot better, but good match for the time they were given.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Yeah I thought that was odd. I assume 'cause it was taped, Sky didn't have to air the show from the usual live feed, meaning they could have fewer commercial breaks than it has when it's live and in-line with the US template. 

It was nice.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

No Bryan is bullshit. I hope they have a good reason for this, like he was out protesting the consumerism of new year or something. I want a video package of the protest next week.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

The main event was good, but they tell us we're getting new matches and proceed to book two more rematches with Bryan and Styles as well as Nakamura and Rusev. :lmao :lmao Well, I guess I can credit them for giving us a NEW AJ Styles of sorts vs. the NEW Daniel Bryan, but still. A rematch is a rematch, whether automatic or not. Rusev vs. Nakamura definitely doesn't feel like it needs to continue.

As for the rest, it was an OK show. They put Becky over HUGE tonight and at least Almas didn't take the loss.

Are we heading for a fatal 4 way for the women's title at the Rumble? Carmella being inserted into the picture suddenly is peculiar. Definitely would be there to eat the Asuka Lock though.

Wow oh wow is Mandy bad. Like really, really bad. Sonya as usual was the more impressive of the two. That finisher was bonkers. I don't even know what it is, but I like it. I'm thinking Naomi allies herself with Lana.

Joe vs. Hardy was fine. Not great.

First time in a while that I think Raw beat SmackDown this week. Aside from the segment with Cena and Becky, there was nothing truly notable about this show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

RAW, 










Smackdown took your lunch money yet again. :beckylol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

This year's Royal Rumble match is going to be shit.

Probably Vince's plan to weaken it so much that the women go on last.

There's literally only two guys who can win it, and one of them is basically 99.9% certain to win it.

Drew has the 0.01% chance that Vince gives him the win because he doesn't give a fuck about him being less over than one of New Day's props.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Ace said:


> This year's Royal Rumble match is going to be shit.
> 
> Probably Vince's plan to weaken it so much that the women go on last.
> 
> There's literally only two guys to win it, and one of them is basically 99.9% certain to win it.


Do you ever stop moaning?

Jeez. Just chill.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Mordecay said:


> I know I will be the only one who says this, but I found Becky a bit annoying today, she wasn't acting like a badass, she was acting like a punk


No offense, because you're as entitled to your opinion and wanting to see your faves pushed instead of her as anyone else, but this would mean a lot more if you didn't say the same thing every week no matter what she does or how well.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Do you ever stop moaning?
> 
> Jeez. Just chill.


 Folks, this is the same guy who named KO as a possible winner of the Rumble.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

AJ pinned RKOCOAINE :mj2 I'm doomed. Fucking doomed


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Ace said:


> Folks, this is the same guy who named KO as a possible winner of the Rumble.


AJ is a huge star, he's made, he's fine, his spot is solidified, he's a top 3 full timer. Hope that reassures you. Chill, he's good, yeah.

What's wrong with KO? Are you being fatist?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Hurin said:


> No offense, because you're as entitled to your opinion and wanting to see your faves pushed instead of her as anyone else, but this would mean a lot more if you didn't say the same thing every week no matter what she does or how well.


So people are allowed to praise her every week and post it but if someone doesn't enjoy her every week and posts it is bad? :hmmm. I actually enjoyed Becky's segments all the way to Survivor Series, but after her injury they started to seem more forced and less natural, after that she started to seem more whiney and entitled, probably isn't entirely her fault and WWE's is messing with her promo scripts, but that's how she is coming across recently.

And my favourites will never be pushed, so I am not worried about that


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> I know I will be the only one who says this, but I found Becky a bit annoying today, she wasn't acting like a badass, she was acting like a punk


Don’t you find her annoying every week :lol. You say this like you normally enjoy her


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

Bryan's sweater was the unsung hero of this episode. :bryan


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****



Ace said:


> This year's Royal Rumble match is going to be shit.
> 
> Probably Vince's plan to weaken it so much that the women go on last.
> 
> ...


People literally say the rumble is going to be shit every year and it always exceeds expectations.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

One thing I found funny is that with the hair Cena looks like a muscular JBL lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 01/01 SmackDown Discussion Thread: ***Don't Post Spoilers in Here****

I fell off the Smackdown bandwagon for practically all of 2017 and most of 2018 but they really picked up in the last few months. It's been so long since I could comfortably expect good shows each week.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Spoilers- smackdown new year's day*



THE MAN said:


> Let's go, AJ! Let's go, AJ! :dance















Just jokes bro, couldn't help it lol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The Becky/Cena stuff was great. And given what Cena has said about Becky before, I wouldn't be surprised if he wanted to work with her/put her over.

Charlotte's outfit during that segment with Becky and Asuka, just WOW!! Not very "PG" there WWE, not that I'm complaining.

Mustafa Ali is already really over, I love it.

I wonder what they're doing with AJ?* Is it building to a full-on Heel turn (I hope not), or just a more "edgy" babyface?



Bratista said:


> I'm guessing the butthurt is strong among the Roman-Tards after they heard Becky roasted Cena on the mic and launched him out of the ring.
> 
> *She must be in Vince's good graces if she gets to do that to Cena.* It bodes well for the Rumble though


Cena's as well, he's praised her repeatedly in the past. So I wouldn't be surprised if he wanted to do this actually.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't really see the issue with Cena and Becky this is classic Cena WWE booking, someone is over and they pair Cena with that person to get a little bit of a rub. I personally thought they were over doing this at this point of Cena's career I guess not.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It does nothing to hurt Cena (he's John Cena, he's one of the most successful and pushed wrestlers in WWE history, he's bulletproof at this point), and it uses an appearance by him to try and get another popular wrestler over, and Cena seemed to be having fun with it as well.

There is no problem here.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I enjoyed the Cena and Becky bit. I find Cena less irritating when he's not about every week being shoved down my throat. Actually enjoyed seeing him. looks like he's lost some size.

The new day need to end. It used to be funny but what did I just watch. That was 1 of the worst promos ever with some of the worst material ever. It was so cringey


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Give ali a chair and let him jump like sabu.


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

Storyline would make more sense if Ali got WWE title shot at Rumble not Styles.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

That landing by AJ did not look great at all and he seemed in pain after the match.
I hope he is fine.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Uncle H looks like he's grabbing a handful of irish ass here. Asuka staring at Charlotte's tig ol' bitties too.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Daaaaaamn didn't know Cena was back??? 
On Smackdown tho, was hoping for Ambrose/Cena one day, maybe it will still happen. 
But damn, Becky/Cena was awesome, loved it. Especially their interactions. :mark:
And Cena finally with hair, always hated his short cut.
Also Charlottes outfit??? De fuck???
Maybe gonna switch to Smackdown instead of watching RAW lel.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

A good episode for the new year. I really wasn't expecting New Day to use and refer to Steiner maths, especially as it happened in TNA!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

NeyNey said:


> Daaaaaamn didn't know Cena was back???
> On Smackdown tho, was hoping for Ambrose/Cena one day, maybe it will still happen.


I believe Cena is on RAW this Monday, because he can be on both shows.


Thought maybe the Bryan/AJ thing was over but Im not complaining that we get another match. I assume Bryan will win, and would be nice if AJ got in the Rumble and won it afterwards.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Fantastic way to kick off Smackdown in 2019.

I look forward to the rest of the year. From Big E parading around in a diaper to the pulse pounding main event, there isn't really anything I can complain about.

9/10


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ali is clearly gona be the filler EC opponent for Bryan at EC before WM.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Uncle H looks like he's grabbing a handful of irish ass here. Asuka staring at Charlotte's tig ol' bitties too.


OK I know WWE has to have everyone facing the camera no matter how awkward but my God how stupid does Charlotte look here. Not looks wise just positioning. Just.....ugh.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Great edition of Smackdown, I actually didn't get bored once. Only complaint I have is that since it wasn't live, the crowd reactions were heavily edited.

Let's hope they keep it up.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

great show


----------

